# Acceptable oil temps and pressures? 2.0 liter ABA



## gnarly 928 (May 23, 2009)

Hey all,
I just finished an ABA 2.0 liter block with an 8v 1.8 liter head. I am running this in a Vanagon, in place of the Waterboxer leaking POS. I had a 92 1.8l from a 92 Golf/Cabriolet/Jetta in there for about 60k miles and now I combined the head from that with a "new" 93 ABA block...That way, you can mount it in the Vanagon same way as the diesel motors are mounted.

My last motor had no oil pressure gauge nor oil temp gauge. It seemed to run well, I drove the crap out of it on many long tough trips...

This new motor configuration I am a bit worried about the oil temps and op that I am seeing on my new gauges. What is everyone seeing on their similar motors?

Should I be worried when I see 240-250f during sustained hwy driving in 75f temps? Once my engine gets up to that temp. my oil pressure at 2000rpm is at about 25psi only...This is with 15-40 dino oil.

I'm not using the oil/coolant heat exchanger at the oil filter currently...My old motor had none of that..this one may need it. My coolant temps stay in the same place on my same gauge with the new motor.

Any thoughts on this or share the temps you are seeing on your own gauges?

thanks, Don Hanson


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's really bad temps and associated visc...

Below 8-9cSt the oil is too thin to do it's job and excess wear will result. You can also damage the seals.











Slow down until you install the oil cooler.


----------

